# Paco headshots



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have so many pictures of my furry friend. I realize most of my picture are action shots. Four headshots 

sleepy dog










Focused dog










Sweet face dog










Happy dog


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He's a beautiful boy. I love his muzzle in the second shot.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

What great pictures! And such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

looking great. I really need to brush up on my photography skills.....


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

beautiful pictures! beautiful dog


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Great pics. You are a talented photographer with a very handsome golden!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Your photos always make me want to learn to do more with my camera. Thanks


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Rik, you are spot on with your focus. I love the detail in Paco's features. I love your action shots as well, and I find I have to delete more of Maggie's action than I save. What lens are you using for these close ups?


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

beautiful pics, beautiful doggy


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Handsome!!!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Those are awesome photos. I really love the second picture. He is hnadsome!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Yay! while I love your usual action shots, I'm glad to see this side of Paco!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rik, you need to produce a coffee table book with all these stunning pictures you take! It would sell like hot cakes.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So many beautiful personalities! LOVE these headshots of Paco!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

haha ......... is that really Paco ?? superb pics of the action dog and love the last one


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I like "Happy Dog" the best although I am sure he is happy in all of them!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Waggily Tail said:


> Rik, you are spot on with your focus. I love the detail in Paco's features. I love your action shots as well, and I find I have to delete more of Maggie's action than I save. What lens are you using for these close ups?


Thank you. I normally use the Nikkor 70 200 2.8 VRI for my Paco (action) shots. But the third photo is taken with the Nikkor 24-70 2.8 and the last one with the Nikkor 300 f4 



davebeech said:


> haha ......... is that really Paco ?? superb pics of the action dog and love the last one


 Sometimes he sits still. Thanks Dave. 



Angelina said:


> I like "Happy Dog" the best although I am sure he is happy in all of them!


Thank you. He is a happy dog


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Paco Pictures are my favorite!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

TuckersMom said:


> Paco Pictures are my favorite!


Thank you TuckersMom


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, very nice Rik. Really like the first and second one. I bet #1 would look pretty nice in B&W with all the different tones/shadows and so on.
Great work.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Otter said:


> Wow, very nice Rik. Really like the first and second one. I bet #1 would look pretty nice in B&W with all the different tones/shadows and so on.
> Great work.


Thank you.  I also like B/W. This is another headshot (my profile photo)


----------



## BallardRunner (Mar 6, 2011)

Very handsome! Great photos! I like the one of him sleeping -- very peaceful.


----------



## Tavito1107 (Nov 24, 2011)

cool pics!!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

I love these pictures they are my favorite.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Rik, lovely to see these shots of Paco, especially like the "Sweet Dog" (3rd shot) photo... Well done...
BTW Rik, Which Picture Control Setting do you use in your D2X..???


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures, love the back and white and of course all the others


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

soxOZ said:


> Hey Rik, lovely to see these shots of Paco, especially like the "Sweet Dog" (3rd shot) photo... Well done...
> BTW Rik, Which Picture Control Setting do you use in your D2X..???


Thank you Wally. Thanks to you at the moment the color mode is sRGB, sharpening: normal. Saturation also normal. Some people use different settings for different situation. I don't because I think I have more control in my "digital dark room". . It true that if their is time pressure (Pre) Picture Control setting are very useful. But for me there is no time pressure and I like to work in PS.  How do you work ?



Heidi36oh said:


> Great pictures, love the back and white and of course all the others


Thank you Claudia. Glad you and your crew are back


----------

